# Puritan Site



## Scot (Jun 28, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with this site?

http://www.puritans.net/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeha the head guy I believe wrote a very interesting theory on the end times.

blade


----------



## cupotea (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.puritansermons.com/

This is the website of a friend of mine, a ruling elder at Providence OPC, Royal Oak, Michigan, the church I used to attend.


----------



## humble_soul (Jul 22, 2004)

I have downloaded his home school books for review. It looks like he has put a lot of work into them.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 27, 2006)

What does anyone here know about this site and J. Parnell McCarter?

Is he trustworthy?

I thought he was ok, but then I stumbled upon his book _Let My People Go_ and was reminded of Harold Camping or Hal Lindsey when he makes such statements as, "In scriptural prophecy a day represents one year of actual history. So Seventy Weeks in Daniel´s prophecy equals 490 years, and 1,260 days in Revelation´s prophecy equals 1,260 years."

 or  ?


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2006)

I contacted him once because he was making some comments about the McGuffey Readers having a pluralistic worldview. That is not true of the original readers but is of the revised, and he didn't bother to convey that bit of information because he was promoting his own curriculum materials over the McGuffeys.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 27, 2006)

Among Parnell's ecclesiastical views, he believes we all must join the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland when it sets up mission works in this country as it is the only legitimate church to join in Scotland.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/r-f-w/message/9158?l=1


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> What does anyone here know about this site and J. Parnell McCarter?
> 
> Is he trustworthy?
> ...



 Unless you think all the Reformers, and Puritans and Reformed divines up until modern times also remind you of Camping or Lindsey. 490 years is the standard interpretation for Daniel's 70 weeks and the time between this prophecy and the coming of Christ, who is its subject. 42 months or 1,260 days being actually 1,260 years in prophecy is also a standard interpretation of the Reformers.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 28, 2006)

Peter, would you consider his book, Let My People Go, to be a reliable book on eschatology? I guess I am not used to hearing reformed people talk about dates and times along with equating modern headlines with prophecy like the dispensationalists do.


----------



## ParnellM (Jul 26, 2006)

Christopher wrote: "What does anyone here know about this site and J. Parnell McCarter?"

Christopher, I know something about him. He is the webmaster of www.historicism.net as well as www.puritans.net . You might want to check out www.historicism.net to read how historicism (inc 1260 days means 1260 years in prophetic language) is rooted in Reformation theology.

Chad wrote: "I contacted him once because he was making some comments about the McGuffey Readers having a pluralistic worldview. That is not true of the original readers but is of the revised..."

Chad, I stand by my assertion that even the original McGuffey Readers have a pluralistic worldview contrary to the doctrines taught in the original Westminster Stds. Please keep in mind that the USA itself is implicitly pluralistic, with its constitutional rejection of the Establishment Principle and religious test oaths. William Holmes McGuffey, like the overwhelming majority of American Presbyterians, did not subscribe to the original Westminster Stds, and it shows itself in his readers.

Every curriculum is written from some philosophical vantage point. Since I adhere to the original Westminster Stds, I wanted to provide for my own children (as well as others) a curriculum that sought to be consistent with those standards. That is the objective anyway.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the board, Parnell.


----------



## tdowns (Jul 26, 2006)

*Loving this...*

I'm reading through this right now...
http://www.puritans.net/curriculum/defend.pdf
Looks awesome...some great short explanations of important topics...a great tool, a tract or reference for some good explanations to give those we are sharing the reformed faith with as well as a study guide as an overview of beliefs.....I'm planning on using some of it to email my friends who have questions.
Thanks.

[Edited on 7-26-2006 by tdowns007]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Parnell, it sounds like you know Mr. McCarter pretty well... pretty well indeed.  Welcome to the board sir, so glad you found us. I hope you will be a regular contributor. Blessings.


----------

